# Blackgang, Isle of Wight



## cloisters (May 28, 2013)

Hi all 

- this site has already been beautifully covered by Gushysfella and Urbanisle, whose reports inspired me to seek out this location in the first place. These photos just serve as a heads up on recent developments after the fire at the house occupied by the Polish chaps and the recent landslip.







As you can see, not much left, sadly.






The view from above shows the extent of the carnage






The Aga is smashed to pieces from falling debris






a lot of the old huts don't have long left either...






The guy sleeping rough here seemed friendly enough and explained that locals kids started the fire a few months back. It's been a long awaited explore for me and sad to see it all in such shape, although destruction was due in one form or another due to the encroaching sea.

Have a gander at these locations in happier times here:

[ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=19963[/ame]

and here:

[ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=19971[/ame]

Cheers!


----------



## sparky. (Jun 4, 2013)

Been meaning to check this one out.. great shots thanks for sharing


----------

